# Chargeur iPod 3G et iPod Mini



## chupastar (28 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de ramener un iPod mini de mon voyage en Californie, ayant un transformateur ayant la prise americaine livré avec et n'ayant pas encore en ma possession un adaptateur, je me posait la question de savoir si le chargeur de l'iPod 3G et de l'iPod mini etaient identiques, celà me simplifirait les choses car je n'emporterais avec moi qu'un seul trnsfo au lieu de deux lors de mes deplacements.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci pour vos connaissances!


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai acheté mon iPod(classic) au US, et quand je l'ai debalé, j'avais la prise US...
Alors, tu tire doucement sur la prise US, et normalement, tu devrai voir apparaitre une prise classic type conn scanner, ou app foto, la prise est en 8...
Autrement, je crois que la connectique est la meme en dessous...(meme broche...)


----------



## chupastar (28 Mai 2004)

Oui, effectivement l'embout est interchangeable, mais je voulais savoir si le transformateur est le même, càd si je peut utiliser l'embout de la prise française provenant du chargeur de mon iPod 3G de france sur le transformateur d'un iPod mini.
En gros est-ce que les deux chargeur délivrent-ils la même puissance?

Merci.


----------

